# New fly line?



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

I have used Cortland 444Sl for a number of years and was thinking of buying a 3wt Rio Selective Trout II Fly Line. Any opinions on this fly line. 10tenner


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

I would suggest ANYTHING made by rio. The make awesome stuff and I have never been disappointed with any rio products I have used in the past


----------



## krc.humpy (Sep 17, 2007)

I have this fly line in a DT 5 wt. It has been my favorite line. Floats well and very little memory. Highly recommended line, only thing is I wish I got the camo green color instead of the chartruse.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have the Rio Selective Trout line on an Orvis Superfine 3wt and it performs well. I also have it in 2wt and 4wt.

I have Orvis Wonderline3 3wt line on another 3wt rod and I like it better, very, very smooth, with just a hair more memory than the Rio.


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, I will have to give Rio a try. 10tenner


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

10Tenner said:


> Thanks for the replies, I will have to give Rio a try. 10tenner


I use that exact 3wt line, you will love it.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

The Rio is a very nice line. If you plan on using it in colder weather I would look at the Scientific Anglers XPS. It is the most supple line out there. That is exactly why I don't like the Orvis. Way too much memory. Wonderline generation 1, 2, or 3....doesn't matter. All are like half cooked spaghetti in the cold.


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

I agree, anything by Rio is awesome! Stay away from Orvis wonderline. It's great for a little while but is like an elephant later on... I like the 444SL just fine for my lighter rods. - ^^ike


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I agree with the ST II. It stays soft even in the cold! My other favorite is Ridgeline and of course SHARKSKIN! 8)


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

flyguy7 said:


> That is exactly why I don't like the Orvis. Way too much memory. Wonderline generation 1, 2, or 3....doesn't matter. All are like half cooked spaghetti in the cold.


I was thinking about a DT in the Orvis Wonderline Generation 3 because it has a welded loop on the end (most DT do not; or haven't). Orvis claims 3M makes their line, then Orvis puts it's own lubrications on it. Find that interesting (whatever) as 3M indicates the lubrication is manufactured in the line???

How is the memory on the Orvis Wonderline Generation 3 in warmer weather? I was thinking a DT for heavy vegetation to do a roll cast in warmer weather. Less likely to get hung up other times of the year so any other line could be used for regular cast.

Money doesn't always mean quality, but sometimes it does. That is what I have found with some lines - the cheaper ones do have some memory vs the high dollar lines don't have any. The Orvis line is still around $69.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I have the DT Wonderline, and have to say I haven't really noticed the memory thing. It doesn't feel as limp as RIO, but it doesn't suck either.
I have also been reading allot on different forums, that the Hook & Hackle line is not too bad.
Some compare it to the Peach. That doesn't interest me as I never cared for the Peach, but just a thought.


----------

